# 25 HP & Under Bass Circuit



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Decided to start the small engine bass club for 2014......25 hp and under........look it up here on facebook Kickin' Bass Bass Club if interested.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kickin-BASS-BASS-CLUB/291588417647352?ref=hl


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

you can fish from a boat with larger hp engines but you cannot use the gas motor for any reason !!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone interested on here ??


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

No Leesville tourneys?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

not the first year but id say it will be on the schedule in 2015


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

any interest ?? only taking first 20 boats


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

still have openings


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

How many members do you have?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

coming soon hope to see you there


----------

